
SF air quality is currently 3 times worse than Beijing - justinzollars
https://www.sfgate.com/weather/article/air-quality-wildfire-smoke-fog-gray-breathe-health-13178427.php#photo-15808316
======
turtlebits
This is temporary, due to the wildfires. The Seattle area is in the same
situation, although it cleared this afternoon.

------
siruncledrew
Damn, that's crazy. That is seriously thick smoke. Hopefully people wear some
respirator masks.

